

How to weather the recession: A concise summary of all the recent articles - ggruschow

Make money
======
noodle
your ideas are intriguing and i wish to subscribe to your newsletter

------
cperciva
I think the summary here is a bit too concise. I think the following six word
summary captures the discussion far more accurately: "Make money, and avoid
spending money".

~~~
lief79
"Be profitable"

Guess that does miss your finer details, but is closer then the orginal.

------
olefoo
I'm starting a mobile social networking service for people standing in
breadlines and looking for soup kitchens.

~~~
ph0rque
Unfortunately, their cell phone subscriptions were terminated due to lack of
payments.

~~~
olefoo
This is why my crack lobbying team is working the state legislatures so that
unemployment insurance covers cell phones for job seekers. I have major
cellular carriers on board as partners.

//state legislators are cheap

